# British/French Dual Citizenship/Nationality



## KissedAFrog (May 9, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife is French born and bred. She has a French passport etc.

We live in the UK, and it's a pain to renew her passport by trapsing to the consulate each time.

This got me thinking. Her Dad is a British citizen, and still a UK passport holder, but living in France. Her Mum was French.

From what I can determine, she is a British Citizen by Descent (born in 1977), and should be eligible for a UK passport.

So, can one hold dual French/British citizenship? She and her Father think not, but everything I've read seems to say that it's possible.

Is she both French and British as we speak (or at least, as I type)?

Cheers,

KAF


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KissedAFrog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is French born and bred. She has a French passport etc.
> 
> ...


If her parents were married to each other, yes, she is British by descent. She can just apply for her British passport - no need to apply for her British nationality, as she is British from birth. Just complete the application form from the post office and send off with supporting documents and photos. She may need to be interviewed as first-time applicant.

Getting British passport should not affect her Frecnh nationality (as she is dual national from birth), but some countries are bit 'funny' about dual (or mutiple) nationals. I don't know what it's like in France, but some countries only recognise the native citizenship within their territory, insisting on using its passport for entry and departure. Some impose penalties for using the 'other' passport. I suggest you post a question on the France forum.

Even after taking out British passport, she should keep her French passport valid. I'm pretty sure she can apply more cheaply within France, but again ask on France forum.


----------



## KissedAFrog (May 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If her parents were married to each other, yes, she is British by descent. She can just apply for her British passport - no need to apply for her British nationality, as she is British from birth. Just complete the application form from the post office and send off with supporting documents and photos. She may need to be interviewed as first-time applicant.
> 
> Getting British passport should not affect her Frecnh nationality (as she is dual national from birth), but some countries are bit 'funny' about dual (or mutiple) nationals. I don't know what it's like in France, but some countries only recognise the native citizenship within their territory, insisting on using its passport for entry and departure. Some impose penalties for using the 'other' passport. I suggest you post a question on the France forum.
> 
> Even after taking out British passport, she should keep her French passport valid. I'm pretty sure she can apply more cheaply within France, but again ask on France forum.


Thanks for the reply Joppa. I think you're right, we'll see how it goes!

Cheers,

KAF


----------

